# Word of the Day - Patina



## debodun (Oct 11, 2022)

Patina (noun) - a green or brown film on the surface of bronze or similar metals, produced by oxidation over a long period.

The Statue of Liberty has a green patina.


----------



## Mizmo (Oct 11, 2022)

One of my old lamps has a green patina...Etsy says it is worth some money


----------



## Pappy (Oct 11, 2022)

Antiques Roadshow loves patinas. The worst it is, the more it’s worth.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2022)

Old buildings in Naples, have a Patina of decay


----------



## JustDave (Oct 12, 2022)

That's two new words in two days for me.


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 12, 2022)

JustDave said:


> That's two new words in two days for me.


It's a word that I hear often. My car, (the one on the left,) never having been restored, attracts compliments such as: "Love the patina!"


----------



## JustDave (Oct 12, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> It's a word that I hear often. My car, (the one on the left,) never having been restored, attracts compliments such as: "Love the patina!"View attachment 244208


Do you mean that is the original?  What year was it built?


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 12, 2022)

JustDave said:


> Do you mean that is the original?  What year was it built?


1947. When I get the chance I will show you some close ups. You will see the the ravages of time.


----------



## JustDave (Oct 12, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> I will show you some close ups. You will see the the ravages of time.


1947?  I thought maybe it was a specially built retro that you bought new just recently.


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 13, 2022)

JustDave said:


> 1947?  I thought maybe it was a specially built retro that you bought new just recently.


When you drive a 1947 car, there's always a reaction when you step out of it looking like you have just stepped out of 1947.


----------

